
The Hardest Part of ‘Cyber Addiction’ Is Making It Go Away - briangonzalez
https://content.dollarshaveclub.com/hardest-part-cyber-addiction-making-go-away
======
vogt
Interesting content marketing from, uh, Dollar Shave Club.

~~~
briangonzalez
Candidly, does that bother you?

~~~
vogt
No, not at all. Just not who I expected to be the source of a post like this,
is all. A flat out shocker, to be honest.

~~~
briangonzalez
Don't underestimate Mike Dubin, founder of DSC. Remember that guy from the
original video? He's super thoughtful and into stuff like this.

~~~
vogt
I'm not trying to underestimate anybody. I don't think it's a stretch to say
that this material is not exactly on-brand for a monthly razor company, hence
the surprise.

